# Food for Brichardi Fry - Kindly help



## nagukush (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Friends !

HAPPY NEWS !!!

One of my Brichardi Pair have finally spawned and have 8 Babies now !!! They are in a species tank (4 Feet, 250 Liters, Heavy Rock Formations and Anubias Planted) with 4 other Brichardi Adult Pairs (I think the other pairs are spawning too but they have their own caves and crevices and I cant see more babies)

Just wanted to know what and when to feed to these 8 Babies. They are free swimming now - I mean they still rest on the substrate and rocks but they are able to swim to about 2" above the substrate - so Can I start feeding them now ?

If yes, then what do I feed them ? I dont have any fry food for them now. I have ordered Hikari First Bites and Hikari Tropical flakes for them but it will take about 3 days for the food to arrive. Today I crushed some Tetra Bits and Hikari Cichlid Gold Sinking food to powder and soaked it in some water before spot feeding them but I'm not sure if they're able to eat it. I even mixed some boiled egg yolk in a cup of water and spot feed them but again I'm not sure if they're eating (as they're very tiny)

Kindly guide me if I can continue to feed these (the egg yolk and Crushed Hikari pellets) to them and how frequently do I feed them ?

Please guide as I'm really excited, as I've waited so long for them to breed and I want to give the babies a great start and make them survive. Kindly guide me Friends...

Also can I feed them unhatched Decapsulated Brine Shrimp Eggs ?

Thanks a lot !
Regards and Care
Kush


----------



## dspranger (Feb 17, 2009)

baby brine shrimp through a pipet


----------



## S4surf (Oct 18, 2006)

You did just fine giving them the powdered food and I would not worry about them. They will grab a bite here and there. I used ground up flakes for the most part until I bought some sinking NLS grow or small fish formular pellets. I now keep the powder left over from my large flake cans and use that as an alternative to pellets.

I usually feed them twice a day.

Steve


----------



## Neolamprologus Marco (Jan 14, 2008)

Ground up flake,absolutley! Congrats


----------



## nagukush (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow thanks a lot !!! So can I give them Decapsulated Brine Shrimp Eggs also ?


----------



## Tomtom44 (Apr 5, 2009)

nagukush said:


> Hi Friends !
> 
> HAPPY NEWS !!!
> 
> ...


Feed you fish no different than normal. Throw in some powdered flakes, they may get it. The fry will feed off of specks of food and microscopic pieces of algae. I started out with 4 Brichardi 7 years ago and have had at least 50 broods. They breed like rabbits.


----------

